# More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr?



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

Setup is as follows- 2.8l stock block, 8.5:1 spacer, SP 263 cams, C2 440 software, 3" turbo back, blah blah. 

I do *not* want the insta-torque that my .58 t4 60-1 had. Car is for street use only. 


_Modified by cabzilla at 11:54 AM 6-24-2007_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Setup is as follows- 2.8l stock block, 8.5:1 spacer, SP 263 cams, C2 440 software, 3" turbo back, blah blah. 

I do *not* want the insta-torque that my .58 t4 60-1 had. Car is for street use only. 


Dear Mr. Zilla, Insta-torque is a phase the people go through. As people grow older they understand that it'll do them no good. 
It's also harder on the drivetrain as you're making torque right away and not later in the rpm band. Probably only useful for cars that need that power down low, ie: a rally car or such.
1.06 if you must go with the T3 turbine, that's my vote


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (BoostFactory)*

better off with a gt40...
its called traction control


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Dear Mr. Zilla, Insta-torque is a phase the people go through. As people grow older they understand that it'll do them no good. 
It's also harder on the drivetrain as you're making torque right away and not later in the rpm band. Probably only useful for cars that need that power down low, ie: a rally car or such.
1.06 if you must go with the T3 turbine, that's my vote









I found a 35r with a .68 t4 housing. That's smaller then a 1.06 t3 right?


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*

I've been noticing that people who've had something like a t3/t4 or T04B have typically ended up with a higher tq peak than hp ... and people with a T04S, gt40R or bigger have typically had a higher hp peak than tq... 
does this behavior correlate with the tq hitting so hard with a smaller a/r? Also, what would be preferable? 
My imagination says that having an equal tq/hp peak would be the best of both worlds... 
sorry if I'm hijackin'


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (ExtremeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExtremeVR6* »_I've been noticing that people who've had something like a t3/t4 or T04B have typically ended up with a higher tq peak than hp ... and people with a T04S, gt40R or bigger have typically had a higher hp peak than tq... 
does this behavior correlate with the tq hitting so hard with a smaller a/r? Also, what would be preferable? 
My imagination says that having an equal tq/hp peak would be the best of both worlds... 
sorry if I'm hijackin'


Smaller AR limits top-end flow, which limits HP. They also come on quicker, which breaks traction and gears.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*

how big of a difference is there between the T3 .82 and 1.06? What spool/rpm range are we lookin at?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_how big of a difference is there between the T3 .82 and 1.06? What spool/rpm range are we lookin at?


That's the whole point of the thread. Still waiting.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_better off with a gt40...


I like the gt40 also, I can't understand why they are'nt a lot of vr guys checking these turbos out.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Smaller AR limits top-end flow, which limits HP. They also come on quicker, which breaks traction and gears. 

so... 
_Quote »_ Also, what would be preferable? 
My imagination says that having an equal tq/hp peak would be the best of both worlds...
 
or is that all in the drivers preference... I've heard many discussions on bigger turbo's = traction control, etc ... but what about efficientcy? Or do people really concern themselves with efficiency? Seems like many medicate the symptoms with W/I, tuning and FMIC's ...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (ExtremeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExtremeVR6* »_so... 
or is that all in the drivers preference... I've heard many discussions on bigger turbo's = traction control, etc ... but what about efficientcy? Or do people really concern themselves with efficiency? Seems like many medicate the symptoms with W/I, tuning and FMIC's ... 


99/100 of the people here can't read a compressor map. Hell, a smaller A/R gt40 looks good on a 2.8l vr @ ~20psi...


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*

that must mean that 99.9/100 can read a turbine map ...







I'm still wrapping my head around that ... 
I personally like the idea of running as efficiently as possible ... that's where big, clean, reliable power is ... 
that's a hard choice though ... smaller turbo with a bigger a/r, bigger turbo with a smaller a/r... something with midrange both ... <shrug>
I watching to see the results... [subscribe=cabzilla]


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (actionVR6)*

.63 ~ 3500 for full psi
add a few hundred RPMs for the 82, then again for the 106. 
should be at full boost ~ 4100 rpm's according to PAG PARTS. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_.63 ~ 3500 for full psi

What pressure exactly is 'full psi' at?








FWIW on some of the 4cyls the .82 T3 spools like a .58 T4 if the T3 has one of the larger wheels in it. 
I wouldn't touch anything under a .68 T4 housing after using a .58 T4 on a VR6. Talk about useless most of the time.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
FWIW on some of the 4cyls the .82 T3 spools like a .58 T4 if the T3 has one of the larger wheels in it. 



**EXACTLY** what I do not want. My .58 t4 60-1was too small for a vr. 

This is what I'm looking at - 35r 1.03 t3 housing
Turbine
-Wheel: 68mm w/ 84 trim
-Housing: r, 1.06 ar
Compressor
-Wheel: 82mm w/ 56 trim
-Housing: .70 ar


_Modified by cabzilla at 9:30 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

if it matters what i decided for my vr is a 35r 1.06 a/r t3. and plan on spooling up higher but thats what i want for now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Hmm maybe a GT40 (journal bearing) aint so bad for a VR6 afterall? Only question is (again) what AR?
and just for more confusion (from a Bimmerforums):
"*In fact, a GT35R .68 A/R on a T4 housing is about the same as a .82 A/R on a T3 GT35R housing in terms of flow and response.* So, if you take a small .63 A/R T3 GT35R (which is terrible for drive-ability in a 3.2L) and compare it to a .68 A/R T4 GT35R...you would have the .63 spooling like mad but not much top end but the .68 A/R T4 GT35R would be a nice fit for power and drive-ability. I prefer the T3 based .82 A/R GT35R actually, which is proven to support 650hp."



_Modified by actionVR6 at 6:55 AM 6-26-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_Hmm maybe a GT40 (journal bearing) aint so bad for a VR6 afterall? Only question is (again) what AR?

i would think (and i mean, "think") ~ .82 would make that nice and smooth. 
as for the ? up top asking what full boost is, well, that varies i guess. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

The red and yellow lines represent what my ideal hp (red) and tq (yellow) curves would look like with the new turbo. My apologies to 1.billyt for the theft of his original dyno sheet.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

i would put you in the largest AR possible then. i mean, that looks less turbo, and more NA (based upon the drawings)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_ The red and yellow lines represent what my ideal hp (red) and tq (yellow) curves would look like with the new turbo. 

GT4202R with the same hotside (1.x?) at lower boost.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

so a huge turbo, with a huge AR, and it will just barely spool. does that make sense? 
i can't seem to wrap my brain around that.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_so a huge turbo, with a huge AR, and it will just barely spool. does that make sense? 
i can't seem to wrap my brain around that.
















I want smooth, progressive power without that hard "hit" when it comes on. Basically a turbo with a supercharger powerband.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

no no no, i get that part, it just seems totally foreign for my brain to grasp. i mean, it makes sense (sort of) but, then, why not just go hard core NA, or SC? 
i don't know, i am always trying to get the most for my money, and going huge turbo, would make me go huge power, to ensure i got "the most" from it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_no no no, i get that part, it just seems totally foreign for my brain to grasp. i mean, it makes sense (sort of) but, then, why not just go hard core NA, or SC? 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll never get 400+ whp NA, and I refuse to deal with the issues that come with a supercharger. I had not one hardware issue with my original turbo setup. I had 450 tq @ 3500 rpm before, it sucks.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I'll never get 400+ whp NA, and I refuse to deal with the issues that come with a supercharger. I had not one hardware issue with my original turbo setup. I had 450 tq @ 3500 rpm before, it sucks. 

gotcha. 
well, i guess HUGE turbo, and Huge AR is a safe bet for ya then. late spool, lots of CFM. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i'd just like to add, what are your hp goals that makes you want to get the gt35r. is your car capable of that? meaning will your software hadle 400+ whp or max out before then. are you looking into upgrading everything later to support more hp. an example would be, why get a gt35r that supports 400-600whp if your software will get maxed out at 300whp. if your looking to upgrade later on then that would be fine, but if not, then just go with a smaller turbo not what's popular for a vr


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6* »_i'd just like to add, what are your hp goals that makes you want to get the gt35r. is your car capable of that? meaning will your software hadle 400+ whp or max out before then. are you looking into upgrading everything later to support more hp. an example would be, why get a gt35r that supports 400-600whp if your software will get maxed out at 300whp. if your looking to upgrade later on then that would be fine, but if not, then just go with a smaller turbo not what's popular for a vr










I want a larger turbo because 20psi at 3800 rpm *sucks*


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I want a larger turbo because 20psi at 3800 rpm *sucks*

It does!
For the money the GT4088R with one of the larger hotsides would be a good way to go.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6* »_i'd just like to add, what are your hp goals that makes you want to get the gt35r. 

was this a rhetorical question?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6* »_i'd just like to add, what are your hp goals that makes you want to get the gt35r. is your car capable of that? meaning will your software hadle 400+ whp or max out before then. are you looking into upgrading everything later to support more hp. an example would be, why get a gt35r that supports 400-600whp if your software will get maxed out at 300whp. if your looking to upgrade later on then that would be fine, but if not, then just go with a smaller turbo not what's popular for a vr










I can tune DTA in my sleep.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Bit the bullet on a 1.06 t3 gt35r. Will have results in a month or so. I'll even have dyno results I can lay over my old 60-1 hifi ones.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Bit the bullet on a 1.06 t3 gt35r. 

As did I. Can't wait to have this monster in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_


FNVRGT aka 2k1 vr6 said:


> Quote, originally posted by FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 »
> i'd just like to add, what are your hp goals that makes you want to get the gt35r.






FNVRGT aka 2k1 vr6 said:


> was this a rhetorical question?


ya know I saw this and thought ... apparently someone hasn't been around a very long time to know what cabzilla has already achieved... someone like him doesn't really care about the next hp goal ... from here it's about personal preference in performance and then "as far as I can take it" ... heh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Bit the bullet on a 1.06 t3 gt35r. Will have results in a month or so. I'll even have dyno results I can lay over my old 60-1 hifi ones. 

keep us updated
i have the .82 t3 on my 2.9 12v
20+psi
i like i


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
It does!
For the money the GT4088R with one of the larger hotsides would be a good way to go.

if I don't keep my holset, thats the turbo I'm looking to get.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (turboit)*

Will your Holset fit on my B5?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

yeah but you need two of them!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_yeah but you need two of them!










For reference, THAT even I would consider laggy.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

so you bought a 600hp turbo for a 400hp car?


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

the .82 can do 600.. the 1.06 can do 700!!!!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_so you bought a 600hp turbo for a 400hp car?










It's not going to take 22psi to get to 350whp


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

It's not going to take 22psi to get to 350whp









good, i make 350whp on less than that too


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_good, i make 350whp on less than that too










I got over tiny turbos reallllly quickly.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

I still dont understand why you need a 700hp turbo to make 400hp


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I still dont understand why you need a 700hp turbo to make 400hp









Flow. Look it up.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I still dont understand why you need a 700hp turbo to make 400hp









i was thinking the same thing, but i kinda get what he is doing. i may not do it that way, but that is what makes us unique. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dare to be different.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i was thinking the same thing, but i kinda get what he is doing. i may not do it that way, but that is what makes us unique. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dare to be different. 

Ever wonder about those "freak" turbo vrs making 400+ whp on 13-15psi? Look at how big their turbos are.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Flow. Look it up. 

Efficiency. Look it up


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_Efficiency. Look it up









I'm in the dead center of the highest island @ 45lb/min @ a pressure ratio of 2.8:1 on a 35r. Where are you with such a small turbo?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Ever wonder about those "freak" turbo vrs making 400+ whp on 13-15psi? Look at how big their turbos are. 

i wans't knockin ya buddy, i was agreeing with you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
i wans't knockin ya buddy, i was agreeing with you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah, I know it wasn't aimed at you. The kinetic kids do not understand how small their turbos are. My .58 t4 hotside was tiny, I can't imagine a .63 t3 or whatever it is.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I still dont understand why you need a 700hp turbo to make 400hp









to make peak HP, not a silly 3000 rpm TQ spike. 
Here is a gt35/40 .82 at 13psi on a VR.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
to make peak HP, not a silly 3000 rpm TQ spike. 
Here is a gt35/40 .82 at 13psi on a VR.










Perfect, linear boost. The booger sized turbo kids don't get it. Your turbo playing itself out by 4k is NOT good.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

Blue lines are old .58 60-1 dyno, red are what I want-


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*

c2 software? I thought you ran DTA? Or is this for the cabrio?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_c2 software? I thought you ran DTA? Or is this for the cabrio?


Tossed the DTA- no knock sensor = scary


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I still dont understand why you need a 700hp turbo to make 400hp









that's what i was thinking. plus you only have c2 42# software which will max out a little more than 400whp. i seen another vrt that made about 450whp with the 630cc software, forgot what turbo he was using. can't you just get a bigger housing or different ar if you don't like the way your [email protected] feel? would that get you close to what you are trying to accomplish?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6* »_
that's what i was thinking. plus you only have c2 42# software which will max out a little more than 400whp. i seen another vrt that made about 450whp with the 630cc software, forgot what turbo he was using. can't you just get a bigger housing or different ar if you don't like the way your [email protected] feel? would that get you close to what you are trying to accomplish?


Why not have the best of both if I can afford it? Awesome transitional response of the gt wheel + big AR = win


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Tossed the DTA- no knock sensor = scary

but you can "tune dta in your sleep"? i don't get it lol


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_
but you can "tune dta in your sleep"? i don't get it lol

Yeah, no knock sensor @ 20psi on CA 91 octane premium unleaded dishwater. Scary stuff.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Yeah, I know it wasn't aimed at you. The kinetic kids do not understand how small their turbos are. My .58 t4 hotside was tiny, I can't imagine a .63 t3 or whatever it is. 

I do..so therefore am looking to upgrade to a T04S this winter


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_
Yeah, no knock sensor @ 20psi on CA 91 octane premium unleaded dishwater. Scary stuff.


Exactly. I didn't like not having a safety net. I never hurt anything, but it's always at the back of your mind.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Exactly. I didn't like not having a safety net. I never hurt anything, but it's always at the back of your mind. 

why not just run an aftermarket knock sensor?? and some meth?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
why not just run an aftermarket knock sensor?? and some meth?

Aftermarket knock sensing is a disaster. I'm not a bandaid fan, either. I wont run anything that can run low or break and fubar my motor.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_ I'm not a bandaid fan, either. I wont run anything that can run low or break and fubar my motor. 

At least we agree on something







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
At least we agree on something







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


When you see my 10psi dyno you'll understand the big turbo thing.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

When you see my 10psi dyno you'll understand the big turbo thing.









I am waiting


----------



## Morrado (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

You should've asked me when you came by for the tranny... I had a GT35R with both the .82 and .63 housing .63 is at full 3600; .82 is @ full by 4800, so the 1.06 is a bit higher but you'll run out of functional rpms (lifters) before it hits it's stride and when it hits... it will be hard.








Still have valvetrain stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Morrado at 3:10 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Morrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morrado* »_You should've asked me when you came by for the tranny... I had a GT35R with both the .82 and .63 housing .63 is at full 3600; .82 is @ full by 4800, so the 1.06 is a bit higher but you'll run out of functional rpms (lifters) before it hits it's stride and when it hits... it will be hard.








Still have valvetrain stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Morrado at 3:09 PM 7-19-2007_

_Modified by Morrado at 3:09 PM 7-19-2007_


Funny, I drove a 1.06 35r car that was fully spooled (15psi) at like 3900 rpm. What software were you running?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Exactly. I didn't like not having a safety net. I never hurt anything, but it's always at the back of your mind. 

So you gave up the full tuning capability of the DTA (assuming you had a Pro 8) for the stock ME system + a chip?
This is for a daily driver?Infact that does not matter...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
So you gave up the full tuning capability of the DTA (assuming you had a Pro 8) for the stock ME system + a chip?
This is for a daily driver?Infact that does not matter...


Yes, it's for a daily driver. Two years on constant fiddling got old. I want to drive it and forget about it. If the c2 software isn't enough, I'll run 034.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Funny, I drove a 1.06 35r car that was fully spooled (15psi) at like 3900 rpm. What software were you running?

Kirit's?
IIRC he has a built 2.9, DTA, a worked head. Tough to compare to a stock motor with the stock ECU.
Good luck with things. Kind of ironic that you are reverting back to stock ECU but we'll just leave it at that.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_
Kirit's?
IIRC he has a built 2.9, DTA, a worked head. Tough to compare to a stock motor with the stock ECU.
Good luck with things. Kind of ironic that you are reverting back to stock ECU but we'll just leave it at that.


I drove it untuned, however. I'm anticipating lag, but hopefully it's not too bad. When we tried the C2 setup, we made several errors.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Yes, it's for a daily driver. Two years on constant fiddling got old. I want to drive it and forget about it. If the c2 software isn't enough, I'll run 034. 

Thats wierd, seeming how i have drove my car several thousands of miles with out having the initial tune touched with absolutly no problems whatsoever. It drives like stock and i drive it daily. I don't see why you would have to "fiddle" around for 2 years to try and get a good tune then get pissed and ditch the pro8 for a stock ecu.


_Modified by The Yoda at 9:57 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_Thats wierd, seeming how i have drove my car several thousands of miles with out having the initial tune touched with absolutly no problems whatsoever. It drives like stock and i drive it daily. I don't see why you would have to "fiddle" around for 2 years to try and get a good tune then get pissed and ditch the pro8 for a stock ecu.

_Modified by The Yoda at 9:57 PM 7-19-2007_


knock sensor. say it with me now. My tune was dead on as well, but I did not like being in high boost in 5th/6th with no net.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_*Aftermarket knock sensing is a disaster.* I'm not a bandaid fan, either. I wont run anything that can run low or break and fubar my motor. 

huh? its my understanding that theres a number of options out there that work quite well.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (Morrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morrado* »_You should've asked me when you came by for the tranny... I had a GT35R with both the .82 and .63 housing .63 is at full 3600; .82 is @ full by 4800, so the 1.06 is a bit higher but you'll run out of functional rpms (lifters) before it hits it's stride and when it hits... it will be hard.








Still have valvetrain stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Morrado at 3:10 PM 7-19-2007_

.82 T3 GT35r hitting @ 4800







!?!
How much higher would the 1.06 have to hit to be out of functional rpms?
From your info:
.63 -> 3600rpm
.82 -> 4800rpm
1.06 -> ?? even if it was @ 7000rpm thats still functional imo. Hell there are chipped NA VR6's that wind out that high with no problems.
Although I imagine it would be closer to 6800. And even that seems way too high for a 1.06 t3 gt35r.



_Modified by actionVR6 at 8:10 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (actionVR6)*

those sound more like numbers for the 35r on a 4cyl.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_those sound more like numbers for the 35r on a 4cyl. 

Indeed. My .58 t4 housing was 100% on by 3200rpm, with an ancient wheel design and journal bearings. A smaller .63 t3 GT would have been on at ~2700 based on that. Killa said ~4100 for full boost, and I'm expecting that. We will know in a few weeks.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

I have the 35R with the T3 .82 hotside and i'm seeing boost very quickly.
probably coming on to full 10lbs just around 3200-3400 rpm
i might have to upgrade to that T4 .82 soon if i'm seeing 25 psi at 3500 rpm.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 1:05 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I have the 35R with the T3 .82 hotside and i'm seeing boost very quickly.
probably coming on to full 10lbs just around 3200-3400 rpm
i might have to upgrade to that T4 .82 soon if i'm seeing 25 psi at 3500 rpm.

good info!! thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
huh? its my understanding that theres a number of options out there that work quite well. 









where?


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
where?









^^ $113 http://www.linkecu.com/product...kLink
$115 http://www.thor-racing.co.uk/K...B.asp
(can be hooked up to Data Logger or Digital Gauge)
http://www.turboxs.com/more_info.php?ID=212
http://www.viatrack.ca/
http://www.msdignition.com/tool_8.htm
http://www.jandssafeguard.com/
http://store.summitracing.com/...05407



_Modified by actionVR6 at 1:16 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (actionVR6)*

With those units you have listed,I doubt you could discrimate between normal engine noise and true engine knock.You forgot to list the Saab box








Aftermarket knock detection is a PITA,everyone knows this...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: More gt35r fun- .82 or 1.06 t3 hotside on a 2.8l 8.5:1 vr? (actionVR6)*

A blinking light on the dash isn't knock control.


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I have the 35R with the T3 .82 hotside and i'm seeing boost very quickly.
probably coming on to full 10lbs just around 3200-3400 rpm
i might have to upgrade to that T4 .82 soon if i'm seeing 25 psi at 3500 rpm.
_Modified by theflygtiguy at 1:05 PM 7-20-2007_

Im running the exact same turbo GT35R T3 .82 on a 24v vr6 8.5cr head spacer and I get 10PSI by like 3000rpms. The car made 400+ whp @ 17PSI. The car starts making boost @ about 2000rpms 1 or 2 psi. If I could do it all over again i would go with the 1.06 A/R but the 0.82 is sweet also.


----------

